# Definition of the term: Switchers



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

I just received the April 2008 copy of Model Railroader. I ordered this issue to read the article on the Meramec Valley RR layout, because I will be building a layout very similar to this as my first layout.

I was hoping to get some clarification on something that was written in the article:
"The track plan is a dogbone configuration with 12"-radius curves to fit the space. This limits what I can run on the MVRR, usually switchers and cars 40 scale feet long or shorter"

I am confused as to what the term switchers means in this context.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A switcher is any small diesel, or a steam loco with no pilot or trailing trucks. In budget tight times though, railroads will use otherwise retired mainline units, such as SD40-2s and such, rather than lay out coin for new locos.

They would be talking about very small locos on a 12" radius...0-4-0s, and 4 wheel diesels .


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot Shaygetz! All the information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

To add to Shay's definition....think of what a railroad would invest in to move cars around the yard or short distances. It's a small engine or engine-tender combination that switches the positions of the cars to reassemble them into new trains to be hauled away by the big guys. As Shay pointed out, they don't have the pilot wheels that help keep the big ones on the tracks at high speed; they don't have the rear truck to carry the weight of an extended firebox. They're roughnecks, all engine, no frills, made to do hard, low-speed repetitive work.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Reckers-
Thanks for the added information!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Switchers are people that are guys one day and girls the next........ The metamorphosis usually begins on Thursdays... Oh, wrong kind of switcher.....OOPS!!!!

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And am I right that many (most?) 0-4-0 steam switchers self carried their coal & water, with no need for a tender ?


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> And am I right that many (most?) 0-4-0 steam switchers self carried their coal & water, with no need for a tender ?


That's what we would term a "Tank engine" as the water was carried in tanks attached to the locomotive with a bunker built onto the rear of the cab to hold the coal, if the water tanks were each side of the boiler they were called pannier tanks and if the tank straddled the boiler they were called saddle tanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Radfan ... I LIKE learnin' the new lingo!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say that most 0-4-0 switcher were tank engines. Some also had a tender, which is referred to as a "slope back" tender. If you were to ever see one you would know the obvious reasons why. 

The 0-4-0 engines with the water "saddles" are referred to as 0-4-0T, "T", obviously stands for "tank".

Another variation of the 0-4-0 has the control cab located in the center of the engine. These are referred to as "camelbacks".

Bob


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

not all switchers were steam or Diesel either, And may even have had pilot trucks as this one did,


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a model of a 4 wheel (Local Bahn) engine,


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

lets not forget about critters, to little for full switching duty but can haul a car to and from an industry spur. often runs on gasoline















radfan said:


>


one day i will add that neat E69 electric locomotive to my collection.


i actually started looking for european models, specifically BR130 . people on ebay smoking crack however. one wanted 80$ for old piko and got no bids (obviously), and some crazy head in bulgaria now asks 350... sheesh.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> lets not forget about critters, to little for full switching duty but can haul a car to and from an industry spur. often runs on gasoline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya...

The aesthetics of the European engines and rolling stock are extremely appealing... but the prohibitively high cost put me off, so I went American. 


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> I wouldn't say that most 0-4-0 switcher were tank engines. Some also had a tender, which is referred to as a "slope back" tender. If you were to ever see one you would know the obvious reasons why.
> 
> The 0-4-0 engines with the water "saddles" are referred to as 0-4-0T, "T", obviously stands for "tank".
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob!

TJ


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

tankist said:


> lets not forget about critters, to little for full switching duty but can haul a car to and from an industry spur. often runs on gasoline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were you referring to the East German class130 Anton?


Heres a model of the class333(old Kof3) sitting beside his bigger brother.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have seen Thomas he is a good example of an 0-6-0T (pannier tank) engine. Peirce is an 0-4-0T (saddle tank) engine.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

radfan, you are correct, its not BR130 but DR130 

built in Lugansk locomotive factory (Ukraine) in 1970-1982 and was used throughout eastern europe. today can be seen in Germany and Netherlands. besides being very peculiar prototype in the first place (some of its capabilities make sure it is stillutilized today), this one came with my first train set 
compared to today's stuff it was quite crappy model, but still, i might pick it up if i see it for reasonable price ...


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

tankist said:


> lets not forget about critters, to little for full switching duty but can haul a car to and from an industry spur. often runs on gasoline



I was actually looking into getting something similar to this for my layout... although, it is Diesel, not Gasoline powered. A GE 25-Ton Loco. I have only seen a black and white picture of it, so that scares me, as I have no idea what it really looks like.

Has anyone seen one of these. If you have a Walthers 2010 HO reference book, it is on page 69 right in the middle... if not, the Walthers number is 300-7091, although there is no picture of it, or I would post a link.

I guess I am concerned that if I order it, it is going to be really cheesy and pretty much worthless.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> I wouldn't say that most 0-4-0 switcher were tank engines. Some also had a tender, which is referred to as a "slope back" tender. If you were to ever see one you would know the obvious reasons why.
> 
> The 0-4-0 engines with the water "saddles" are referred to as 0-4-0T, "T", obviously stands for "tank".
> 
> ...


Here's an example of a "camelback" switcher with "slope back" tender...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was reading about camelback switchers, recently. Apparently, they weren't real popular with the yard engineers. When the main rod let go, it would come directly up through the cab and take the crew with it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dohhh! Don't ya' just hate it when that happens?!?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Choo Choo,

The more I stare at that #1999 camelback switcher of yours, the more I like it. It looked kinda "storybook" to me, at first, but I'm gettin' quite fond of the little guy!

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dohhh! Don't ya' just hate it when that happens?!?


Ever have a drive tire on your semi let go at 65 mph?
That'll make you take a bite out of the seat cushion! (If you know what I mean! )


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tankist said:


> lets not forget about critters, to little for full switching duty but can haul a car to and from an industry spur. often runs on gasoline


Kind of looks like a prototype for the Athearn Hustler!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

flyboy2610 said:


> Ever have a drive tire on your semi let go at 65 mph?
> That'll make you take a bite out of the seat cushion! (If you know what I mean! )


So that's what that clappin' sound was. ....... Whuda thunk?

I had one go down to the inner liner doin' about 80mph. Got a good grip on the wheel, grabbed a boat load of trailer brakes, while my butt clamped the seat. Yep, know 'zactly whatcha mean.

Bob


----------

